# 50# flathead



## the snake (Mar 6, 2006)

50# flathead found on trot line . Almost pulled dad's friend into the water .dad turned around to see what kids were doing when he turned back around dad's friend was up to his knees in water.woooooooooow! that was the biggest fish I have ever seen. I hope we can catch one that big on our trot line.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

That fishin friend of yours is as ugly as that flathead!


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Tugboat said:


> That fishin friend of yours is as ugly as that flathead!


Id Cpr the fish before Id CPR him ....j/k LMFAO

Too bad ya didnt let the big girl go

Oxx..


----------



## justin7-11 (Aug 8, 2005)

How do you find a 50lb flathead on a trotline? Does that mean it was somebody elses fish?


----------



## Crab_n_Fisher (Jan 7, 2005)

justin7-11 said:


> How do you find a 50lb flathead on a trotline? Does that mean it was somebody elses fish?


LOL..... I sometimes find roadkill....too bad its not legal to take it home when found fresh and warm! hwell: And I aint talking about a bucket of dumped hardheads!


----------



## justin7-11 (Aug 8, 2005)

I was just wondering? I know a few old guys who run trotlines and carry a gun in case they find somebody checking their lines. I don't even eat freshwater fish anymore. It is too easy to go catch a 5ft. black tip from the beach and get a mess of good eatin.


----------



## fisherfool (Feb 19, 2006)

I would like to know what you mean (found).Is that someone elses fish?If it is,that just aint right.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I Was Wondering What Happened To Mt Trot Line.........................


----------



## Txangler (Sep 11, 2004)

this thread was written by a 9 year old who got the awesome chance to watch a friend of mine run HIS very own trotline not someone elses. Sorry he worded the thread to make you think he was doing something wrong. Maybe check the b-date of the poster before you start ragging someone.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I know those guys look like poachers, but they really are good and honest fisherman. Jacob, you will catch your share of fish in your bright future including a big "fathead" like this one. Hope I am there with you when you do.


----------



## jeffpjacob (Mar 14, 2006)

Nice post snake......great looking fish.


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

*Hey Snake....*

Maybe YOU should check the fact that you are setting the 9 yo kid up for "jabs",by posting a pic of a dead trophy flathead on a catch-photograph-release oriented board.


----------



## Txangler (Sep 11, 2004)

It was not our trotline or our fish but a friends. It was his decision to keep the fish but the point I am trying to make is he has ben sitting down everyday to check and see if he has any replies and now he has read all this trash. Sorry I upset anyone I was just trying to get my son involved in the board. He was excited about what he saw and wanted to post it so I let him.


----------



## jeffpjacob (Mar 14, 2006)

Nice try TXangler. Sometimes we are all guilty of jumping to conclusions, but even if most of us are catch, photo, release orientated, that should be no excuse to beat someone up over their own personal decision to keep a fish that is 100% legal to keep. Hope your son keeps on posting so the rest of us can share in and enjoy the catches.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Must suck to feel like you owe a 9 year old an apology! lol 

More power to you fellars if you want to keep a big opp. They eat good, unlike big blues, and can put as much meat in the freezer as a deer or hog. As long as it isn't being wasted, no problems here.


----------



## rpcoop (Jan 22, 2006)

I didnt know it was a catch,photo,release site. Do not let these guys get to a Jake, Congrats on the fish.


----------



## jeffpjacob (Mar 14, 2006)

I think everyone should give that kid (Snake) a greenie!


----------



## LongRodMaster (Mar 5, 2005)

Txangler said:


> It was not our trotline or our fish but a friends. It was his decision to keep the fish but the point I am trying to make is he has ben sitting down everyday to check and see if he has any replies and now he has read all this trash. Sorry I upset anyone I was just trying to get my son involved in the board. He was excited about what he saw and wanted to post it so I let him.


Sorry this happened man this is why I do not post in here any more. This seems to be the worse forum of them all for running people off. Direct the younge un over to the fishing reports board instead he should recieve a warmer welcome there.


----------



## asolde (May 22, 2004)

*Keep Posting ( the snake )*

I for one enjoyed your post. Must have been fun watching your Dads friend get pulled into the water by that fish. Keep on posting (the snake).


----------



## CroakerSoaker (May 17, 2005)

Good looking fish. Anyone that would eat a nasty stinky shark instead of a yellow cat. Doesn't know much about fish anyway


----------



## mudd_catt (May 22, 2004)

I see some things just never change.


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Snake..you go ahead & fish all you want & post ALL of your pics.. Ive been guilty of keepin a few big girls in my time & thats part of the game..
Enjoy yourself & dont let a bunch of uptight ol geizers tell ya otherwise.

Oxx..


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*dang*

And to think I had to hear about this thread on the ball field. This is exactly why this forum is DEAD! Yall keep on bashing you bunch of cantankerous old pharts. Thats weak you dont even have the guts to look at a profile before bashing. What a group of dumb arses. Fish on Txangler, these guys are lost! lol

By the way, Id have kept him too. Who cares?

Z


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

Great Report Snake Do You Know What They Were Using For Bait.


----------



## justin7-11 (Aug 8, 2005)

I didn't mean anything by my post if you guys are referring to my comments. I was just wondering. A lot of folks go around checking others lines which is really dangerous. I was just asking not meaning to imply anything. Don't feel bad for keeping them either. That's what they are there for. I have no problem with keeping a fish of any kind to eat as long as that's what you plan to do with it. I catch lots of flatheads every year and half of them see the filet knife. All of these saw the filet knife and I don't feel bad at all. They came out of a manmade lake that was stocked with fish for people like us to take home and eat.


----------



## albertking (Nov 2, 2005)

now that pic oughta make some of these CPR elitists [email protected] a lil' wiggly worm


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

albertking said:


> now that pic oughta make some of these CPR elitists [email protected] a lil' wiggly worm


No .......it;ll have the bung ho so tight you couldnt get a pin in it without a jackhammer..

Dang nice stringer

Oxx..


----------



## justin7-11 (Aug 8, 2005)

Notice how thin the tails are? I was fishing a small lake around 1000 acres that was way overpopulated with them. The lake is doing a lot better now but we have removed over 300 in the last 4 years form it. I just catch and release out of that lake now but there are some really fat girls being caught now. They were all full of eggs so that they look fat but they are not. It is truly unbelievable how us removing so many fish has positively affected the health of the remaining fish in such a short time. We have seen fish over 70lbs this year for the first time. All the fish we caught were used for a community fish fry as well.


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

********* said:


> And to think I had to hear about this thread on the ball field. *This is exactly why this forum is DEAD*! Yall keep on bashing you bunch of cantankerous old pharts. Thats weak you dont even have the guts to look at a profile before bashing. What a group of dumb arses. Fish on Txangler, these guys are lost! lol
> 
> By the way, Id have kept him too. Who cares?
> 
> Z


yeah i agree, is there some RULE that says you CAN'T post pictures of DEAD whiskered slime fish over #10 or sumpin??!

I think this bored trys to push too much morals on people.

Hey Ox......you can't CPR on a duck or goose and I bet you got a lanyard full of bands LOL!



NightTrain said:


> Maybe YOU should check the fact that you are setting the 9 yo kid up for "jabs",by posting a pic of a dead trophy flathead on a catch-photograph-release oriented board.


again, those RULES are posted where?


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Yea Patp..,
I do have a few bands on my Lanard that Medulla Made for me.. Whats up ? Cant a guy take up for a kid..
Its amazing how many Armchair fishermen talk smak...
What have you done for your community Latley..Ive got 3 lil brothers from ::
Big Bros Of America.. 
I Take em fishin every chance I get & Believe in..Teach a kid to hunt & fish..So..
You dont have to hunt for your kid.

Now spew your smack


Oxx..


----------

